

Ask HN: With GoDaddy even more horrible, what budget hosting/domain company? - cdcarter

For example, I'm looking to get a theatrical designer friend of mine set up with a basic static website. He just needs a domain and a few GB of storage on the web with SFTP access. No bells and whistles and none of the complications of setting up a website off S3. I can support him getting it all set up, but I won't be there forever. For something like this I'd (though with some reservations) just get a domain and hosting from a mega-provider like 1and1 or GoDaddy, purely because it's near impossible to find two "budget web hosting review" websites that agree on anything. - Where should I go?
======
machrider
NearlyFreeSpeech? I haven't used them, but they always come up in discussions
like this.

~~~
devicenull
I have, and they've been pretty good so far. Paying for just what you use is
nice too.

------
vitovito
Amazon EC2 new pricing for reserved instances might serve your friends' needs:

For a 24/7 instance, a "Heavy Utilization" Micro instance with a 1-year
reservation costs $62.00 up front, and then half a cent an hour, which is
$3.80 a month, or a total of $105.80 for the year, plus bandwidth.

Set up Varnish so the static site is served from memory and it'll run forever
on that.

That said, setting up a web site on S3 isn't hard, but maybe it might be a
neat product to provide an FTP interface to S3 for people who are set in their
ways.

------
mfkp
If you're transferring domains, I'd go with NameCheap. Use coupon code
BYEBYEGD for $7.99 transfers. HostGator is pretty standard for basic hosting
and good support. They have a discount, 50% off first month using coupon code
NOSOPA: <http://blog.hostgator.com/2011/12/22/sopa-must-die/>

~~~
eminkel
'SOPASucks' gets you $6.99/transfer

~~~
mfkp
Tried that one earlier and it didn't work for me. YMMV

------
hfz
The couple of times domain company thread appeared on HN, name.com was
suggested. I moved from GoDaddy there a couple months ago and found their
interface far simpler and easier to use.

------
tnorthcutt
For a standard cheap shared host with good support, check out Hostgator. I
like Namecheap for domains.

------
dfitzpat
dynadot.com is my preference for domain names and they have hosting plans too.

